# Case red light always on



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi. 
I can't start my computer. 
The case shows just a red light and when I am trying to turn on the computer, there is no action from the computer. 
The case model is trendsonic. 

What do I need to do?

Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of the PC?

Do the fans spin?


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

The model of the motherboard is Asrock g31m-s. 
I realized something. 
I understood that there some cables that go from the front panel to the pins that are located in the motherboard. 
I looked in the manual what pins are for turning on the computer and inserted them... Still no action. 
Friend said me that I also can make a "bridge" by putting some metal (screwdriver for example) between these two pins and the computer needs to turn on. 

But there also no answer! .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, you can use a screwdriver to turn on the machine. Does that not work?


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

I wrote that there is also no answer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Either the PSU is dead or the motherboard has failed.

Make and model number of the PSU?


----------



## Darrylajbosson (Feb 18, 2015)

VentAcruZ said:


> Hi. I can't start my computer. The case shows just a red light and when I am trying to turn on the computer, there is no action from the computer. The case model is trendsonic. What do I need to do? Thank you


 I would say it's the mothetboard


----------

